# Labor Discounts For Active / Veterans



## tparker81 (Jul 13, 2013)

Painting Interior/exterior, doors sprayed, stains
Pressure washing
Carpentry- Doors, windows, siding, trim, sheds, fences, porches etc


pm for more info References available


----------

